# Execline shetland interior



## Sc3du (Dec 14, 2017)

What do the seats actually look like. The pictures on the Canadian online configurator changed about a month ago (now 2 tone beige and dark grey). However I found pictures on google from an Ontario dealer with all beige seats.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sc3du said:


> What do the seats actually look like. The pictures on the Canadian online configurator changed about a month ago (now 2 tone beige and dark grey). However I found pictures on google from an Ontario dealer with all beige seats.


they look gray


----------



## Sc3du (Dec 14, 2017)

I believe that picture is either from a Highline or an American model. The Canadian Execline has black carpet and black plastics.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sc3du said:


> I believe that picture is either from a Highline or an American model. The Canadian Execline has black carpet and black plastics.


Strange. I saw on the us configurator that the leatherette seats were now offering a Shetland/black with the black door panels and armrest but nowhere did I see the leather option for that color since they already offer a third leather option with the brown/blk. 

Do you have anyhing to confirm? Also this one has black carpets.


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

You're right they changed at some point on the Canadian VW site... now Shetland interiors are two-tone (beige and dark grey?) with black plastic along the lower-door panels. I've not seen this anywhere in dealer showrooms. 


Previously, it was all beige interior, which you cannot order on Execlines anymore...

At any rate, its near impossible to see these since there are virtually no Execlines to be found on lots (I'm still waiting for my execline ordered in June...).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

larva19 said:


> You're right they changed at some point on the Canadian VW site... now Shetland interiors are two-tone (beige and dark grey?) with black plastic along the lower-door panels. I've not seen this anywhere in dealer showrooms.
> 
> 
> Previously, it was all beige interior, which you cannot order on Execlines anymore...
> ...


In the USA I don't see this option for the SEL premium (execline) so can you show a picture from the configurator at least?


----------



## Sc3du (Dec 14, 2017)

I’m getting mine Wednesday (Execline tourmaline blue with “two tone shetland interior” ordered in June). The dealer might send me a picture of the interior on Monday. Even they don’t know what the interior is supposed to look like.


----------



## larva19 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sc3du said:


> I’m getting mine Wednesday (Execline tourmaline blue with “two tone shetland interior” ordered in June). The dealer might send me a picture of the interior on Monday. Even they don’t know what the interior is supposed to look like.


Nice - a few weeks ago I had a dealer send me a pic of an execline two-tone shetland interior that they had on the lot -- and it was one-tone beige...left me thoroughly confused. Whereabouts are you picking up your vehicle? I've got the same vehicle arriving this week as well (but its not two-tone..or maybe it is!)


----------



## Sc3du (Dec 14, 2017)

Toronto. It’s a little weird that they had not finalized the shetland interior on the Execline when it went on sale and that no one knows which of 3 possibilities I’ll be getting.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

In the USA we don't get that option on the leather seats (sel premium). We only get it with leatherette and that is everything but sel premium.

Shetland Leatherette










Shetland/Black Leatherette (Hate the black contrast on the armrest)










Shetland Leather


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> .....Shetland/Black Leatherette (Hate the black contrast on the armrest)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black accents make it perfect.


----------



## Sc3du (Dec 14, 2017)

Dealer just sent pictures. Looks like middle picture above except with perforated leather seats. So no two tone seats. Disappointing! It’s crazy that I end up with an interior that has never been shown anywhere by VW Canada and that dealers weren’t aware of.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sc3du said:


> Dealer just sent pictures. Looks like middle picture above except with perforated leather seats. So no two tone seats. Disappointing! It’s crazy that I end up with an interior that has never been shown anywhere by VW Canada and that dealers weren’t aware of.


Yeah its basically black door/plastic trim bits and center console. Everything else is the same. And it looks weird- although it will hold up better over time.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....And it looks weird.....


By that you mean more up-scale than just everything the same color?


----------

